# Cruise Control Fuse



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I need help locating the fuse box that contains the fuse for Cruise Control on my 94 Nissan Altima GLE. Can anyone help me find the thing?? Pllleeaassee


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are two fuse boxes. one behind the battery and the other on the drivers side dash, below and left of the steering wheel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

*..*

Thanks. I actually slipped into another Nissan forum and saw advice on locating a switch behind the brake pedal. I looked and that looks like it may be my problem. The brake pedal isnt against this bumper there. Maybe the pedal changed while having brake work done?? I am unsure how it got moved.
My cruise lights come on but when you try to set the cruise it doesnt engage. I have looked through all the manuals and it says there is a cruise fuse but I have yet to find it. Not in the one under dash, nor the 3 under the hood.
Will still take any advice!! Never know it may not work when I correct that problem


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmm, that switch behind the brake pedal is your brake light switch. i think that that is also the switch that disengages the c/c. if your brake lights are working, the switch has to be good. there is also a motor for the c/c, which i believe is located on the drivers firewall in the engine compartment, right below the windshield. follow the cruise control cable on the throttle linkage and see where it goes, it will take you to the motor. dont follow the cable that goes into the firewall, thats the accelerator pedal cable.


----------



## DCHUNTA (Jun 4, 2004)

I to have cruise control problems. The cruise button on the left dash engages, but I cannot set the cruise . I took out the ASCD relay and then the cruise button would not even engage. I have looked at several fuses and found none bad. I do not have an owners manual , so I don't know what other fuses there may be. ANY help would be appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Since the cruise light is coming on you more than likely don't have a blown fuse. I woulld check the plastic bumper which the switch contacts to keep the cruise engaged. The plastic piece usually breaks off causing the switch to remain open.

Troy


----------



## bluebird97 (Aug 18, 2004)

*cruise control problem on bluebird*



DCHUNTA said:


> I to have cruise control problems. The cruise button on the left dash engages, but I cannot set the cruise . I took out the ASCD relay and then the cruise button would not even engage. I have looked at several fuses and found none bad. I do not have an owners manual , so I don't know what other fuses there may be. ANY help would be appreciated.
> [email protected]


Hi 

I am a new member. I have a Nissan Bluebird 97 SSS Manual Trans with Cruise Control. I have never really had to look uder the hood since I bought the car a couple of years ago. The Cruise was working just fine, until I tried using it a few days ago. 

I have the same problem. The cruise button on the left dash engages, but I cannot set the cruise. I had cleaned the dashboard, including the cruise buttons, with some dashboard cleaning spray (STP). Not sure if spraying directly on the set/cancel/resume buttons on the steering may have caused this problem. Where is this plastic bumper, which the switch contacts, located ? Thanks


----------



## transfigure (Aug 21, 2004)

blondelicous said:


> Thanks. I actually slipped into another Nissan forum and saw advice on locating a switch behind the brake pedal. I looked and that looks like it may be my problem. The brake pedal isnt against this bumper there. Maybe the pedal changed while having brake work done?? I am unsure how it got moved.
> My cruise lights come on but when you try to set the cruise it doesnt engage. I have looked through all the manuals and it says there is a cruise fuse but I have yet to find it. Not in the one under dash, nor the 3 under the hood.
> Will still take any advice!! Never know it may not work when I correct that problem


I'm having a similar problem. The cruise control won't engage. For a while, it used to disengage at random times, then it wouldn't engage unless I pushed up on the clutch with my foot and then let go. Now it won't engage unless I continue to press with my foot up against the bottom of the clutch pedal. I checked the physical functionality of the switch that the pedal pushes against when the clutch pedal is up, and it seems to be working fine. The clutch is snug against the switch. Obviously, I can't check the switch while I'm driving. I'm leaving in three days for a road trip, and I'm really hoping I can get the cruise control working.


----------



## transfigure (Aug 21, 2004)

Fixed my own problem, for the moment. I was having no luck removing the cruise control clutch switch (the position was really too awkward to work in, and I am prone to dizzyness when in odd positions), but I did notice that the button unit was threaded into position. By rotating the switch half a turn, I was able to cause the button to stick out further, enabling the clutch to depress it further, without causing excessive torsion to the wires attached to the switch. This seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## pmhto (Jul 6, 2004)

have you checked the vacuum supply to the cruise servo?
the servo is on the firewall, in front of where the driver sits. there is a vacuum hose going into it on the drivers side, and a cable out on the passengers side. if the vacuum hose has become disconnected or is leaking, it wont be able to hold the throttle position.
hope that helps.


----------

